# lucky reptile super rain



## mightyrhi_16

Lucky Reptile Super Rain - Mist System - £84.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies


anyone used this? or have any thoughts?


----------



## Tony Turbo

I have been using a Super Rain for around 5 months now and it is a great system to save hand spraying a few times a day.

However, I have found there are some draw backs... Firstly, the pump is very noisy. Not the end of the world I know but you certainly know when it is on. Next and probably the biggest annoyance is the water jets themselves. To be honest, they are pretty pants. I had all 3 that come with the kit in my viv and I am now down to 2. One has just stopped working, another one works but dribbles when on and drips when it isn't on. I have to put a water bowl under the dripping one or the viv floor is soaked in just a few hours.

Another thing that could be improved would be be better adjustability on the jets. Everything is right angles, some 45° fittings wouldn't go a miss, or even flexible ones.

I only paid £45 for mine new so I'm going to complain too much but there are a few bugs in the system, in my opinion.


----------



## mightyrhi_16

i'm not 100% sure on how it works

is it that you set a humididty level and the sensor will measure that and keep it around about the right level?

or does it just spray when you programme it to and that's it?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

You need to use it on a timer or a humidity controller, I too also had a problem with dripping nozzles but in my situation it was because I had placed the water tank above the jets and the water was siphoning out, place the tank below the jets and the water drains back into the tank. This might be happening in tony's situation? Heres my adventures with the super rain livefoodsbypost.co.uk :: View topic - Project Dartfog!


----------



## Tony Turbo

Hi Pink,

Thank you for the tip, I have just moved the tank below the jets to see how I get on. I have a 4ft high viv at the moment with the jets fixed to the ceiling. I first had the tank on the floor with the pump unit about 3ft high on a shelf behind the viv. I found that this would cause an air lock in the system overnight so I moved the header tank on top of the viv and I guess gravity stopped the air leak.

I'll see how I get on now I have moved the tank but so far it is looking good 

I have mine on a minute timer, I have it set to rain twice a day for a minute at the moment but if the dripping stops I'll make it rain once more during the day. I'll be sure to invest in a humidity control at some point.


Thanks for giving some great advice


----------



## Ned

There is also this: Zoo Med Habba Mist Misting Machine - £55.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies

Which you can program to mist at set intervals, its not a rain system but will do the same job trying to keep the humidity up. Cheaper too.


----------



## mightyrhi_16

is it worth the investment then?


----------



## Tony Turbo

The thing that puts me off of a misting system is that you have to have the unit inside the viv. I think Lucky Reptile do a super mist or something which I THINK stays outside of the viv.

I definatley think that the Super Rain is worth having. I'm planning on getting some more reptiles soon and I will be adding spray jets into every viv from now, especially now as they don't drip (thanks Pink  ). They say you can run up to 15 jets off of one Super Rain, can't moan at that.


----------



## ghastly152

Ned said:


> There is also this: Zoo Med Habba Mist Misting Machine - £55.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies


Dont buy this, its bloody awful and a total waste of money.


----------



## Ned

ghastly152 said:


> Dont buy this, its bloody awful and a total waste of money.


Never used it myself, can you elaborate on whats wrong with it? Would be handy knowledge for me to have to advise customers correctly.


----------



## Fangio

Ned said:


> There is also this: Zoo Med Habba Mist Misting Machine - £55.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies
> 
> Which you can program to mist at set intervals, its not a rain system but will do the same job trying to keep the humidity up. Cheaper too.





ghastly152 said:


> Dont buy this, its bloody awful and a total waste of money.


Totally agree. I bought one too

Basically it drenches the viv, doesn't come out like a mist (despite the name) instead more like a water pistol, caused things to go mouldy pretty quick. Noisy as hell and generally a bit crap. I didn't use it for very long.


----------



## ghastly152

Fangio said:


> Totally agree. I bought one too
> 
> Basically it drenches the viv, doesn't come out like a mist (despite the name) instead more like a water pistol, caused things to go mouldy pretty quick. Noisy as hell and generally a bit crap. I didn't use it for very long.


Yeah that basically covers it all, totally false advertising and misleading describing its self as a "misting" system.


----------



## soloth

so in short......worth the investment for a big water dragon project that i'm currently working on or not

although money isn't free flowing i'm willing to put as much as i can into this to get it right.

ah

by the way the mightyrhi_16 is my girlfriends account, but she made me get my own for some reason. 

just to confuse you somewhat


----------



## Ned

Thanks all, very useful to know.

So in Summary:

The Super Rain System is pretty good (once you put the water tank below the nozzles)

and the

Habba Mist Machine

is a load of old rubbish.


----------



## MrDimmu

its funny i got a habba mist and mine MISTS 

you gota mess with the nozzles to set it up rite 

still might look into the Super Rain System


----------



## Ned

I did wonder if it was to do with the nozzle.

Same principle as the hand held sprayers? twist the nozzle to adjust the jet into a mist?


----------



## MrDimmu

yeah exact same

dependin hwo much u screw in/out depends what mist or jet you get


----------



## ghastly152

Well mine was twisted in every position possible and never came close to producing anything i would describe as mist, infact there was almost an apology written in the instruction manual saying in round about terms you need to buy a high pressure system in order to acheive a decent misting effect, fat lot of good telling me that after i'd bought the peice of crap.


----------



## soloth

i knew about the habba mist one from somewhere else

so i'm gonna go for the super rain anyway 

thanks guys


----------



## hager

Another problem with super rain is that if you are running a lot of spray nozzles off one unit the ones furthest away from the pump get less spray than the ones nearer to it as the pressure drops. I also had trouble getting the nozzles to stick to the glass so kept coming in to find water being sprayed at the ceiling or the doors or whatever. 

The Habba misters only spray in one direction and the water tank goes inside the viv so takes up a fair amount of room. I'd say they are ok for bigger vivs but not really as good as hand spraying as you can't cover the whole viv


----------



## phunt72

mightyrhi_16 said:


> Lucky Reptile Super Rain - Mist System - £84.49 : Reptile Supply Hut!, The online pet shop for all your Reptile Supplies
> 
> 
> anyone used this? or have any thoughts?


ive been using super rain for 9mths have had a few problems with it sprayer got blocked first off all hat to take it apart thin screw insite it but manauls dont tell you how
also now the reducing rubber inside has split and cant find any wher to buy it from 
apart fom that it has been good for the chameleons


----------



## Richard_Brown

I have a habbi misting machine and i agree that the device is awful!!
The timer is in only 3hr incraments and only lasts for 1 minute at a time, thus having to have more regular spraying intervals. 
The sprayin nozzels are pathetic as they cause jets of water instead of a mist.
Plus the viv or terrarium becomes flooded within a few hours of usage!!


----------



## philbaines

sorry to pull this up but can anyone tell me how to unblock the nozzles?

doin my head in now


----------

